# Static Zap



## ViperSBT (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a Samsung Home Theater system that got took a static shock when I touched it. At it just shut down. I unplugged it for a day and fired it back up. It appears to operate normally, however the LCD screen on the front lights up every option on it, so it is useless.

My question, is it safe to assume that replacing this display would resolve the problem, or is it something on the board that this display attaches to that is causing it to "light up"?

Just trying to decide if it is worth fixing or not.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack.

If you gave the system a static zap then it can easily upset electronics. I would find out how much it costs to get the panel replaced and then ask if the cost is worth it.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is hard to say whether the problem is in that board or not without looking at the schematic and making some tests.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I totally agree Leonard, You need to have someone who knows the gear give an estimate on the cost of repairs.


----------

